# Damascus and Curly Koa



## Nowski (Apr 5, 2015)

Just finished this EDC yesterday.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 11 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome job! That looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice job Shannon  I like that damascus pattern. Who makes it? I like the way the scales slope into the choil too. Can we see a top view?


----------



## khobson (Apr 5, 2015)

Great job.....I really like the shape of the bolster (I think this is what it is called)!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2015)

OH MY!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Apr 5, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Shannon  I like that damascus pattern. Who makes it? I like the way the scales slope into the choil too. Can we see a top view?



I believe it's supposed to be raindrop. Not really sure who made it, I picked it up from a vendor a couple years ago at BLADE show. I will try to get a top view tomorrow, it's nothing special as a I polish the spine.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

That is one wicked cool looking knife !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 5, 2015)

As always nice job Shannon. This year I hope to make it to Blade. I lived in Atlanta for a few years so it would be like a homecoming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2015)

Outlandishly cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 6, 2015)

Everytime I think there is nothing more to see, nothing new in these times of internet, I jump into my own mouth. Amazing knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 6, 2015)

I agree with Loris' comment. To look at this piece is kind of hypnotizing! What is the pin material, looks like ebony.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Apr 7, 2015)

NeilYeag said:


> I agree with Loris' comment. To look at this piece is kind of hypnotizing! What is the pin material, looks like ebony.
> 
> Neil



The pins are actually carbon fiber.


----------



## TimR (Apr 7, 2015)

sick man, very sick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 7, 2015)

Great looking knife, and i say its cool to see people use something different for pin material. I have some bamboo pins which i intend to use soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 7, 2015)

That is a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2015)

It's a beauty! I like everything about it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

